# Not a pen.....yet



## justturnin (Aug 1, 2012)

Well these are not pens yet but I cast these today during lunch for a customer down the road from me. I swear every time I cast one of these I just sit and stare at them. They produce my favorite pens.

Ohh, the are Gator Jaw cast in Alumilite. Shoot me a PM if you are interested in one.


----------



## txpaulie (Aug 1, 2012)

Those are really awesome!

I don't turn pens yet, but am starting to stockpile li'l chunks...

I've got the jaw bone of an 8-footer than "died" in the yard a coupla years ago, unless the dogs have made off with it, like they do most everything!

p


----------



## chippin-in (Aug 1, 2012)

txpaulie said:


> Those are really awesome!
> 
> I don't turn pens yet, but am starting to stockpile li'l chunks...
> 
> ...



Yea I bet he had a heart attack. "Honest officer, I dont know what happened" "He was just laying there with red stuff coming out of his head" 
:dunno:

Robert


----------



## txpaulie (Aug 1, 2012)

chippin-in said:


> txpaulie said:
> 
> 
> > Those are really awesome!
> ...



Maybe it was suicide...:i_dunno:


----------



## drycreek (Aug 3, 2012)

Okay who pulled his teeth?:teethlaugh::teethlaugh:


----------



## DKMD (Aug 3, 2012)

drycreek said:


> Okay who pulled his teeth?:teethlaugh::teethlaugh:



Obviously, he died from starvation! :teethlaugh:


----------



## txpaulie (Aug 4, 2012)

drycreek said:


> Okay who pulled his teeth?:teethlaugh::teethlaugh:



LOL

That's funny, 'cause I've never found a old gator jaw with toofs, I suspect they're held in place by ligaments...
The ones with the pointys still in place are reasonably "fresh", and they fall right out as the softer parts decay.

That end the gross gator anatomy lesson for today.

p


----------



## The_Architect_23 (Aug 4, 2012)

well i learned something new today :rofl2:


----------



## shadetree_1 (Aug 4, 2012)

justturnin said:


> Well these are not pens yet but I cast these today during lunch for a customer down the road from me. I swear every time I cast one of these I just sit and stare at them. They produce my favorite pens.
> 
> Ohh, the are Gator Jaw cast in Alumilite. Shoot me a PM if you are interested in one.



Here is one of Chris's gator blanks turned into a pen.


----------



## myingling (Aug 4, 2012)

Thats pretty cool


----------



## sckincaid51 (Aug 18, 2012)

Cool pen blanks! How much are you asking for the blanks?


----------



## Kenbo (Aug 18, 2012)

Those are awesome. Thanks for sharing


----------



## shadetree_1 (Aug 18, 2012)

sckincaid51 said:


> Cool pen blanks! How much are you asking for the blanks?



Hey Scott,

These are a little high, the jawbone is not exactly cheap and then they don't come white like that, they have to be bleached for days then cleaned and cast, so there is quite a bit involved in getting them ready to sell, we sell them for $20, I'm sure that's high to alot of folks but with what we have in them and what has to be done to ready them for market, that's what we have to get for them.


----------

